# Помогите настроить Roland FR-1x на русскую "раскладку"



## pikabu (6 Июн 2016)

Прошу помощи форумчан.

Бабушка без малого семидесяти лет купила электробаян Roland FR-1X.
Всю жизнь играла исключительно на "обычном" баяне.
" а тут цвета не правильно и вообще играет не правильно ".

Следуя инструкции переключил trn в 3, "все равно не так". Пробовал 5 - еще хуже.
Проблема именно в правой стороне, три "внешних" ряда (насколько я понял со слов бабушки)
Сам я, увы, тугоухий, и понять что "неправильно" не умею.

Ткните пожалуйста носом в нужные настройки.

Город увы маленький, электробаян на весь город один (теперь есть), покупался в Москве не глядя...


----------



## pikabu (6 Июн 2016)

> Переключил trn а надо было переключить trП.
> 
> Всем спасибо, сам дурак.


----------

